# grass trimmer



## frawg (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a Dolmar grass trimmer model MS-20 C / I have put in a new plug, primer bulb and pull rope. It is firing at plug but wont start. Fuel is comming out of the exhaust when I try to crank it. The thing is about 6years old and has been used a lot. Could it be just wore out ???


----------



## Isaac (Jul 11, 2016)

*Possible worn engine*

Yes since it is pretty old the piston rings are most likely worn creating low compression and if the compression is low it won't start. Piston rings aren't that expensive but you need to take the the intire engine apart to put them in. So if your not very good at repairing trimmers it probably isn't a job for you. But the cylinder could be worn. If you or someone you know has a compression tester you can conferm low compression is you're problem but you say you're getting spark and you're getting gas so I don't know what else it could be


----------

